# TICA Show Bracknell August 16th



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Deletedefsvdz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Fluff,well you know my oh is and hopefully you'll seek him out and say hi


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I MAY be visiting ... not guaranteed tho. Depends on car. Its a two day show.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Rraa said:


> I MAY be visiting ... not guaranteed tho. Depends on car. Its a two day show.


Oh plz try and go Rita,Ross and lots of others will be their and would love to see you and say hi


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Fluff,do try and go as you'll see how she handles and responds and you'll be with her too,how did she handle at the GCCF show? I'm sure she'll be fine as the judges are very good at what they do and know how to handle a cat and how to win them round if they need to be,plus you can see how she fairs against other cats and then you'll have an idea of whether it's worth her being shown under other councils,you never know she may surprise you and do alright or better and if she gets finaled to boot well that'll be worth the petrol and at worst it's all experience for youPlus she'll not be penned for the most part so she may enjoy it more,and you'll be able to talk to the judges either as they judge or after and see whats what


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I can't go, too far for us sadly. A friend of ours is going though, with his Norwegians*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh i'm sure they'll do well Selks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe Kelly, he went to the last TICA show, it was his 1st time, his gorgeous blue kitten did really well. *


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hehe Kelly, he went to the last TICA show, it was his 1st time, his gorgeous blue kitten did really well. *


C'mon the kitts,how proud are you gonna be...If your anything like a certain someone i know who when can't make a show is terrible,i'm glad i'm not close byLove that their are more and more breeds being entered into these shows,it's what it's all about,varied and quality competitionSo Fluff are ya gonna go then..it's a shame not to since she's already enteredGo on,go on,go on go you'll love it and whatever happens it's all good experience for you and your gal


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I missed you yesterday Vicki at the show 

I took lots of piccies for Cat Planet - Home - there might be some familiar furry faces on there from this board ..


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes i saw your thread - I hope she is okay now?

I saw your name in the catalogue and guessed you had decided to skip it...

Its a shame you didnt make it, it was a really lovely show - everso friendly


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I know the one you mean - might see you there


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> yeah in ryton coventry.
> 
> won't take candi though as i don't think that style of show will suit such a wiggle bum


How do you get to that thinking Fluff if you haven't ever beenIt sounds like your mind is set on GCCF shows only,which is a shame for you and your cats as the other shows are very different with great,strong competition so would be experience for you and your cats,do hope you'll actually go to a Tica show with one of your cats-it would if nothing else get whomever you took experience to see how they showed etcAnyways Ross will be at the Dec one so you'll see him if you do go,which will be nice


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats your choice,a shame though as visiting for an hr or so isn't quite the same as exhibiting


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I know, and I will prob take a cat in december. The cat who has just farted while asleep on my lap


It's all good,you sure he didn't nick a sprout


----------

